# 1500 likes for ADBs next HH-book!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The author Aaron Dembski-Bowden, as you may all know who it is by now, issued this message on his Facebook Like-page earlier today:

"I may have to ask permission for this, but I think once I hit 1,500 likes on this page, I'll blog what my next Horus Heresy book is called."

He is currently up in 1 334 thumbs up/likes. I thought I might add some support from users here.  

You may find his link over here: http://www.facebook.com/aarondembskibowden

Edit: Also as he's not certain himself if he can do even if he gets that many people to join, I dont think it would hurt to try at least.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm under the impression that it will be a World Eaters novel (in addition to the audiobook)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, we have from the existing full novels

Luna Wolves
Death Guard
Emperor's Children
Dark Angels -
Alpha Legion
Thousand Sons
Word Bearers
Space Wolves -

Upcoming 

Raven Guard -
Ultramarines -
Blood Angels -

That leaves

World Eaters
Night Lords
Iron Warriors
Salamanders -
White Scars -
Iron Hands -
Imperial Fists -

The books with the "-" are Loyalist - as you can see there are 3 upcoming Loyalists, meaning a chain of at least 4 loyalists. However, the number of remaining Loyalists outnumber those of the Traitors, meaning that a Loyalist book could well be written to even up the numbers.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Iron Warriors will appear in in Graham McNeils next HH-installment together with Emperors Children, and ADB has repeatedly said his next book will be a novel that continues after the Aurelian novella; 

where Lorgar and Angron team up 
 and Butchers Nails which, if Im not completely out of hand, supposed to set between the Aurelian and the unnamed World Eaters HH-book.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers for a Dan Abnett WS HH novel in the not-so-distant future


----------

